
Multiagent Systems: Algorithmic, Game-Theoretic, and Logical Foundations (2010) [pdf] - kushti
http://www.masfoundations.org/mas.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Thanks for the book! Sure I'll learn something from it when I get time to read
it.

------
protomyth
Has anyone ever played with an agent oriented language?

~~~
woodman
I have not, but I spent a lot of time looking into it. In the end I had a hard
time justifying the time and technical debt required to get something like
agentspeak into production. I did play around with flame[0], a C based
framework (I'm much more comfortable with C than java) - I liked it.

[0] [http://www.flame.ac.uk/](http://www.flame.ac.uk/)

